# حصريا: الشامل في أساسيات أعمال التكييف والتبريد (exclusive)



## baqoo (12 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اخواني الكرام ....

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أحييكم وأعود لكم بانتاج خاص وحصري على ملتقى المهندسين العرب كما وعدتكم سابقا ...

استكمالا لموضوعي السابق في هذا المنتدى حصريا: أعمال الصيانة مصورة

أقدم لكم هذا ال CD وهو Auto run CD تجميعي لأساسيات أعمال التكييف والتبريد...

يشمل السيدي الأجزاء التالية:

1. اساسيات البرادة
2. أساسيات مهنة التكييف والتبريد
3. معدات اللحام
4. الكهرباء
5. الثلاجة المنزلية العادية
6. الثلاجة المنزلية المروحية
7. المكيف الشباكي
8. برادات المياه
9. المكيف الصحراوي
10. المكيف المنفصل

وكل جزء يشمل شرح نظري وصور وفيديو 

رفعته لكم مجزء 10 أجزاء كل جزء 30 ميغا 

طريقة التشغيل:

بعد قيامك بتحميل ال10 ملفات قم بوضعها في ملف واحد ثم ظلل جميع الملفات ثم كبسة يمين على الفأرة واختار استخراج للملفات (طبعا استخدم برنامج Winrar) سوف يفك الضغط عن الملفات

ومن ثم انسخ الملف المستخرج على CD 

وانطلق بقوة وأسس نفسك بأعمال التكييف والتبريد...

اليكم الروابط:

Part1
http://ifile.it/zte01rk

part2
http://ifile.it/ugik7h3

part3
http://ifile.it/a4owcti

part4
http://ifile.it/xu2iwvq

part5
http://ifile.it/ivxbe95

part6
http://ifile.it/sw730at

part7
http://ifile.it/zxy98eq

part8
http://ifile.it/hwovxni

part9

http://ifile.it/z3gbl9n

part10
http://ifile.it/a0k2n65



أرجو من الله أن أكون قد وفقت بهذا العمل ..
فإن أصبت فمن الله وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان...

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...

أخوكم
Baqoo


----------



## USMBscorpion (13 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي واصل تميزك


----------



## zanitty (14 مارس 2009)

بارك الهل فيك و يكفيك محاولتك لفعل الخير


----------



## baqoo (16 مارس 2009)

أشكركم على المرور الكريم....


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 مارس 2009)

جاري التحميل...شكرا جزيلا لك على مجهودك المبارك


----------



## الصانع (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ،،
جزاك الله خيراً ، ووفقك الله ،،
والتحميـــــــــل جــــــــــــــــار ٍ ،،،


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (16 مارس 2009)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## baqoo (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم وننتظر تعليقاتكم على ال cd...


----------



## baqoo (20 مارس 2009)

*صور من السيدي*

اخواني الكرام...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

احببت أن أقدم لكم صور من السيدي أرجو أن تنال اعجابكم، وهي موجود بالمرفقات...



أخوكم
م. باسم عبيد


----------



## موسى5 (7 مايو 2009)

الف شكر م. باسم عبيد (دائما مبدع في مواضيعك)
وجزاك الله اف خير........


----------



## bobstream (7 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي على الملف وجاري التحميل


----------



## ملك الظلام (7 مايو 2009)

يا استاذي الملفات ما فتحت معايا

ممكن لو سمحت ترسلي هي على الايميل إذا ممكن وبعد أذن الادارة الموقرة وذلك للفائدة المرجوة

لأني حاولت وتعبت ولم أستطيع فتحها

تحياتي للجميع

[email protected]

أستاذي الموضوع مهم جدا لي لو سمحت


----------



## Microsoft_1_2007 (12 مايو 2009)

*بارك الهل فيك و يكفيك محاولتك لفعل الخير*​


----------



## eyad_894806 (16 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## hussienmta (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## afou2d (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا نجم


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (19 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله كل خير



جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (19 مايو 2009)

جارى التحميلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## rasmi (19 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ................... وان شاء الله جارى التحميل


----------



## نور محمد علي (9 يونيو 2009)

جــــــــــــــــزاك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتل خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## magdygamal_8 (10 يونيو 2009)

مجهود مميز ندعو من الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويثبتك على الحق وعلى العطاء إبتغاء وجه الله وحده
بارك الله فيك


----------



## baqoo (18 يونيو 2009)

​


----------



## jamal_air (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل


----------



## نعمان بلعاوي (17 يوليو 2009)

كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير لخبراء التكييف والتبريد


----------



## mahm222 (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكور لكم وهى اول مشاركة لى معكم - انا ادرس هندسه البلاستك ارجوا من لديه اى شى يتعلق بدراستى ان يتشاركهوا معى-


----------



## ظماي انت (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخوي و جعلها الله في موازين اعمالك 

و جاري التحميل ........

تقبل مروري


----------



## Badran Mohammed (29 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم على الرغم من اني قد انزلت السيدي من محاولات اخرى ولكن بورك فيك على رفعه على رابط اخر لكي يستفاد منه عدد كبير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rdad (10 مارس 2010)

ما شاء الله
الله يعطيك العافية يا خوي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد البيومي حسن (27 يونيو 2010)

الملفات تالفة
أرجو الإعاده
شكرا


----------



## egystorm (28 يونيو 2010)

ممكن اعادة رفع الملفات مرة تانية اكون مشكورا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نرجو اعادة تحميل السي ديهات حيث انها اكسبايرد و ياريت على الفور شيرد 
بارك الله فيك و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## majdy82 (17 أغسطس 2010)

نرجو اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاحمدي80 (18 أغسطس 2010)

*ممكن اعادة رفع الملفات مرة تانية اكون مشكورا*​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 أغسطس 2010)

ياجماعه ياريت اي حد نزل الاسطوانه يعيد 
رفعها مره اخرى لان الملفات منتهيه 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mohamedmfa (23 أغسطس 2010)

اشكال تكييف كاريير


----------



## mohamedmfa (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
*اشكال تكييف كاريير*​


----------



## mohamedmfa (23 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
اشكال تكييف كاريير​*


----------



## mech_mahmoud (24 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت حد يعيد رفع الملفات


----------



## eng.muneer (24 أغسطس 2010)

file expired

شكرا على موضوع 

يا ريت يا شباب اي حد يرجع يرفع الملفات


----------



## O_FASYN (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الملفات أصبحت epired أرجو إعادة إرسالها مرة أخرى و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed bary (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الملفات انتهت فترة التحميل ارجو رفع الملفات مره أخرى 
ولك الشكر ياأخي


----------



## nofal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## snc migaptec (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.zahid (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم.....شكرا على المجهود ..... لكن لايوجد الملفات يرجى اعادة تحميلها للاستفادة مع التقدير


----------



## ضياء كمال الصالحي (13 فبراير 2011)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## goor20 (13 فبراير 2011)

thanx alot


----------



## ASHRAF100 (13 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------

